# Any MW2 PC players?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

or am I all alone?

lets get a DW game going. (not that I know how, but one of you will  )


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

Me and my mates play MW2 almost everynight, come join our community

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/northernandsouthernallies


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, I'll join up to that (user is shinyalex) although won't be until friday nights (saturday morning for me) due to the time differences


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Me! Got sick of the 360 pad so bought it for PC too. The graphics are soooo much better too!

I'm join that Steam group too


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool head over to our site to to join the clan http://northernandsouthernallies.com/


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

joined! look forward to playing you guys


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

How is it on PC?

I have ever only played it on 360 but when the kids get on it i cant shift them so might buy it if it's any good?


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

Its better on PC I think, post up in our forums and introduce yourself then come on our teamspeak server and have fun

my steam id is 'littledave'


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MUCH better on PC, it feels a fairer fight and you need to be more accurate. The level of play and skill seems higher too.


----------

